# Next week



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm popping down to the Huntingdon area on Monday to spend 4 or 5 days playing golf and was wondering if anyone wanted a game in the area? I will be playing Woburn one of the days 
Over to you guys, where should I play?


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 26, 2014)

John O Gaunt
Brampton
Wyboston Lakes is real cheap and very good VFM on Monday and Tuedays and is in good nick at the moment.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			John O Gaunt
Brampton
Wyboston Lakes is real cheap and very good VFM on Monday and Tuedays and is in good nick at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I played JOG last year and enjoyed it so thats a definite maybe


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

JOG and Gog Magog


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 26, 2014)

bobmac said:



			I played JOG last year and enjoyed it so thats a definite maybe 

Click to expand...

Which course Bob?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Which course Bob?
		
Click to expand...

The John O'Gaunt Course I think, the same side of the road as the clubhouse


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 26, 2014)

bobmac said:



			The John O'Gaunt Course I think, the same side of the road as the clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's the JoG so could try The Carthagena although depends on their rota of 2 ball/4 ball course.


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

I am sure you can make it down to Centurion Bob. I think there is a forum member that plays there.:mmm:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to play at my place on Thursday Bob...approx 14:00?.......green fee on me..:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Welcome to play at my place on Thursday Bob...approx 14:00?.......green fee on me..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Need a third


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Need a third 

Click to expand...

Sure...why not......:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Sure...why not......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great ( but green fee not on you :thup: )


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			Sure...why not......:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 You don't know Phil do you Rick ?:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

richart said:



			You don't know Phil do you Rick ?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We met at The Berkshire - believe Rick also enjoyed the sticky toffee pudding


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

richart said:



			You don't know Phil do you Rick ?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As Phil points out, we were at the same meet (your society!!) at the Berkshire.......getting worried about you...

If Bob can make it, that's 3 ex RAF guys.....I'll get the club to order in some sandbags for chairs..... :rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2014)

That sounds good Rick as long as the Centurion isn't a goat track. I do have standards you know


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

bobmac said:



			That sounds good Rick as long as the Centurion isn't a goat track. I do have standards you know 

Click to expand...

Lol!!! I'll refer my learned friend to this recent post where one can makes up ones own mind..... :thup:

We don't have a proper club house yet though......

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?68123-Views-from-the-course/page5


----------



## bobmac (Jun 26, 2014)

rickg said:



			We don't have a proper club house yet though......

Click to expand...

Flippin transit block again ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Flippin transit block again ? 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Flippin transit block again ? 

Click to expand...

Think you'll be pleasantly surprised....this guy seemed to like it when he was here filming a secret advert 2 days ago with Freddie Llungberg......:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2014)

room for a little one to make up a 4 ball?


----------



## rickg (Jun 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			room for a little one to make up a 4 ball? 

Click to expand...

Were you in the RAF?...... :rofl:

4 ball sorted then... :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			room for a little one to make up a 4 ball? 

Click to expand...

Are you sure you want to commit after a round on Wed at Studley with me as well


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Were you in the RAF?...... :rofl:

4 ball sorted then... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If I needed to be then yes  if not then no 

Thanks mate, see you then


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you sure you want to commit after a round on Wed at Studley with me as well 

Click to expand...

Diary suddenly looks a little busier than it should do next week lol, oh well


----------



## cookelad (Jun 27, 2014)

rickg said:



			Think you'll be pleasantly surprised....this guy seemed to like it when he was here filming a secret advert 2 days ago with Freddie Llungberg......:whoo:

View attachment 11259

Click to expand...

Freddie Ljungberg's changed a bit!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 27, 2014)

So that looks like Thu and Fri sorted.
Just need another few invites. 
Has anyone played Ashridge GC? Looks nice


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2014)

bobmac said:



			So that looks like Thu and Fri sorted.
Just need another few invites. 
Has anyone played Ashridge GC? Looks nice
		
Click to expand...

Ashridge is lovely Bob, little bit of an oldy world club and a cracking lunch, definitely worth playing if you have the option

Depending if you would rather watch than play one day, final open qualifying is on at Woburn on the tuesday


----------



## pigmeister (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Bob, your always welcome for a game. Away up to Woodhall on Friday. Really busy at work so late afternoon/evening would suit me best. Let me know if you fancy a game and maybe make a fourball up if anyone else fancies a game. Its looking awesome at the moment, both courses.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 28, 2014)

pigmeister said:



			Hi Bob, your always welcome for a game. Away up to Woodhall on Friday. Really busy at work so late afternoon/evening would suit me best. Let me know if you fancy a game and maybe make a fourball up if anyone else fancies a game. Its looking awesome at the moment, both courses.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great. Say, Wednesday whatever time suits you ?


----------



## pigmeister (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Bob, wednesday about 4:30 be ok. JOG course is 2 ball that day so if anybody else wants to play we will have to go on Carthagina. If we get a 3/4 ball we could maybe switch to Tuesday , then we would be on JOG course.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 28, 2014)

JOG at 4.30 sounds good but if anyone does want to join us then no problem


----------



## PieMan (Jun 28, 2014)

rickg said:



			Were you in the RAF?...... :rofl:

4 ball sorted then... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If anyone has to drop out then let me know!


----------

